# I recently fixed my IBS-D, it's gone.



## acureisoutthere

Hi,

I used to have IBS-D. After many, many months of struggling, I found out about the FODMAP diet. This helped me, if I was realy careful to avoid certain foods. It made life better, but I still couldn't eat normally, and I still would have occasional flare ups.

I began researching FMTs (fecal microbiome transplants), and the Human Microbiome. I spent a year researching this. The more I studied, the more I realized this is something I needed to do.

I had tried many probiotics, but at best they only gave a small temporary help, not the cure I was after.

So, I studied FMTs. I found that Dr. Brandt in New York only achieved a 50% success rate for IBS, while success rates for FMTs for Clostridium Difficile were as high as 80 to 90 %. So, I asked myslef why, what is going wrong. I finally concluded it was the procedure. They were doing something wrong.

So, I changed the procedure. I did not use the blender method to homogenize the sample with sterile saline, to make the slurry for the transplant. Instead, I used a zip lock bag, added a little sterile saline and homogenized it in there. I also had sterile surgical gloves on. An easy and clean procedure.

I also tried to reduce exposure of the sample to air, as much as possible. (this is another good reason for not using a blender) Some intestinal bacteria start to die when explosed to air.

I received the sample from my donor; fresh, warm, and in a zip lock bag with the air squeezed out. I then kept the sample at body temperature, and dark until I could perform the procedure. Zip lock bags are vey nice here. The idea is to keep these helpful bacteria in as natural a state as possible ; warm, dark, and not exposed to air, or a spinning blade at thousands of rpms.

I can now eat all of the foods that used to cause me so many problems. My bowel movements are normal. I beleive that microbiome transplants and understanding the human microbiome are going to change medical care as we know it.

For the complete procedure I followed you can email me : [email protected]

It worked. If you can change a diaper, you can do this. It was that easy.


----------



## jaumeb

Congratulations for your success and thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Thanks Jaumeb,

It's for real. I'm so happy about it I could explode. It's that nice !

At first I wasn't sure if it took, as I tried a gluten free diet after the transplant (not easy, but do-able). Anyway, after a few weeks, I slowly tried the foods that used to cause me problems. I still remember when I tried bread. Took a lot of courage as bread really made me pay for three days the last time I took it. Wasn't fun. Anyway it worked, I could have bread again ! You don't know how much I missed bread !

I tried other foods that were triggers, and they all worked. Then, I tried milk, another scary one, as I couldn't even have a tiny, tiny piece of cheese, or any milk, even soymilk, before the FMT. So milk was a little scary to try. I finally tried a little. It didn't flare up, but things weren't completely normal if you know what I mean. So, I waited a few weeks, then tried a little tiny bit of cheese, it was OK, then I tried a little more, and it was OK. A week later I tried 1/2 cup of milk in the AM and 1/2 cup of milk in the PM. I did this two days in a row, and NO problem. So, I would have to say I have milk back too. That means everything is back. And my movements are fine. It is so nice it's indescribable.

Well, enough about me. Sorry. The reason I came back here was to try to help others. So, if you want help, I'm willing to try.

I researched and studied this pretty intensly. I guess I just like to read, and I like to learn. That's kind of how I am. The subject of the Human Microbiome is pretty fascinating to me.

I honestly, in my heart, feel that this can help so many people. I know it's a little of phschological leap to do an FMT. At least for me it was. I mean it took me quite a while to get up the courage to try it. And then finding a donor, that was a challenge too for me. I finally did get up the courage. Looking back, I'm so glad I did. I found my donor; a person with an excellent phschological profilem, excellent body mass index, and of course normal bowel movements, and no exposure to aids, hepatitis, ect. Two hours away from me, but I worked that out.

Sorry for rambling on again. I came here to help others. I want others to know how this feels. I want others to have normal lives again.

So, I'm still waiting.


----------



## jaumeb

I have to admit that i am scared of catching a bad bug in the process. That's the only thing that stops me from doing it.


----------



## acureisoutthere

I understand. Perhaps you can find a Gastroenterologist that will at least help you test your donor. Perhaps if you tell them you're going to do it anyway, they might decide to help you out and have your donor tested. Of course I don't think insurance would cover it, but it is a valid concern none the less.

I knew my donor enough that I knew their lifestyle and history so that it wasn't as big of an issue for me. I just decided one day to sit down and talk with them about the human microbiome and help them understand what it really is about. How my microbiome is disturbed or out of balance, and the bad guys have kind of taken over, and how I want to transplant a microbiome that is from a healthy person with no problems and get rid of mine which are causing me all sorts of problems. There are some nice videos on YouTube about the human microbiome that were helpful in this process, and got them to watch. Once they understood what the microbiome was really about, they were glad to do it because they knew how much this affected my life, and how much I wanted to get back to normal.

There is a study in New York for IBS and FMTs. Can't remember the start date right now.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for the additional information. Probably fmt will be more popular in the future and everything will be easier.


----------



## jaumeb

Had you been tested for c. Difficile? Is there any chance that your ibs was in fact a c. Difficile infection?


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Jaumeb,

C. Diff. would be ruled out. I seen two different Gastroenterologists before my transplant, and neither one said anything about C. Diff. based on my symptoms. I had a colonoscopy and an endoscopy by the first doctor and no problems were noted in the intestines. Some minor redness in the stomach was noted, which was diagnosed as GERD. I am now taking Rantidine for that. Thinking about that, and with my understanding of the human microbiome, it's logical to conclude that there is some bacteria imbalance in my stomach. Not sure how I would go about fixing that one. Fixing my large intestine was easy. But, the stomach has a different flora of bacteria, and would require a new approach also.

Clostridium Difficile is a really nasty imbalance of the bacterial flora. It kills people. They have diarrhea 20 to 30 times per day. It is usually associated with antibiotic use for some other problem. They get rid of the first problem but then the patient has this really nasty intestinal problem. More and more doctors are doing fecal microbiome transplants to fix this problem. It heals them. They walk out of the hospital in a day or two, feeling fine. These transplants literally save lives. They work. I have yet to read about any problems associated with the procedure, except for one case of a muscosal tear, and this was from the colonoscope tool itself, ( a normal, extremely small risk of having a colonoscopy).

I read this in an article yesterday : "This year, researchers at the University of Alberta reviewed 124 fecal microbiome transplants and concluded that the procedure is safe and effective" [Tending the Body's Microbial Garden]

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/19/science/studies-of-human-microbiome-yield-new-insights.html

This is a VERY nice article, and explains a lot about cutting edge knowledge of the microbiome and transplants.

Also, you can also go to Youtube, and search for The human microbiome and for Fecal Microbiome transplants

There's a lot of people that understand this already, even if it is very new to others. It's a process of educating oneself.

I'll say this; if for some reason in the future (antibiotics for some problem) that I come down with intestinal problems again, I won't be hesitating to call up my donor, and ask them if they would help me again and donate their poo, so I can have my health back again.

(and btw, my donor was thrilled to hear that my transplant worked !). [If you're from Wisconsin, contact me]


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for the explanation. Unfortunately I am very far from Wisconsin so I cannot use your donor.


----------



## Jen37

acureisoutthere,

I am so glad you were able to get better with the FT. I know not many hospitals are even doing it or will even consider it. I live in Chicago and am interested in this. I have had gut issues for three years now. They have been pretty much under control up until a couple weeks ago. I had one bout of diarrhea a couple weeks back and have not had a normal poop since. I go once a day usually, but have the feeling like I always gotta go. My stool is always in pieces and very soft. I also do not feel like I empty all the way. I fear diarrhea due to the fact I also have IC ( Interstitial Cystitis) and am Very prone to getting UTI's. I literally have to shower after every single BM and make sure I am super clean or I get a Urinary tract infection. IC is a very debilitating disease.

I know a lot of gut issues are due to guy dysbiosis( overgrowth of pathogenic bacteria). I take loads of probiotics already. My GI doctor is in a Huge teaching hospital here and I asked him about the FT. He said they were only doing studies with it at this point and only on people who had C-diff that was not responsive to the antibiotic treatment they have for it. He said there was an issue with risk due to different bacterias. He said everyone has a different set of bacteria in their colon. He said something about one person having a bacteria that their body is fine with whereas that bacteria could be very harmful to another person. That is why they will not offer it. To bad because I think it could help a whole lot of people.

Did you do your FT all by yourself? How did you go about getting a donor?


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Jen37,

I am sorry to hear how this affects your life. It must really be a challenge to deal with more than one problem at once. Wow.

I have a hunch that your IC is connected to your human microbiome, and is an imbalance of bacteria in your urinary tract. However, I have not yet read anything on this. It is just a hunch at this point.

Please, start learning about the human microbiome. There are good videos on Youtube. Google it also. Do your research please.

Become and expert on the human microbiome.

Your GI doctor is correct, FMTs can only be conducted on an investigational basis by a doctor. So, your doctor can't help you unless he does it as part of a study, and meets the filing requirements ( quite a bit of effort needed for this).

You can go to clinicaltrials.gov and learn about current trials using FMTs.

Jen37, you have more than one issue going on, I would suggest you contact one of the best doctors in the world that is doing FMTs. : Dr. Thomas Borody, and get his advice, please. I have the utmost respect and admiration for him. He has more experience and expertise than many, many other doctors in regards to FMTs. Please get his advice. Perhaps you will need to take special precautions, or extra steps, beyond what I have used.

If you do a home FMT, please, please have your donor tested, if at all possible. Do this please. The PowerofPoop website has good information on donor selection, and so does The Fecal Transplant Foundation. Your doctor is informed and hopefully is willing to help you test your donor.

I did my transplant all by myself. I studied videos. I read about doctor's procedures. I read everything I could get my hands on, before I did this. I tried to figure out why FMTs for IBS were not always successful.

I was very careful in selecting who I would approach to be my donor. It's important. They need to be in excellent health, both psychologically and physically. You want someone with a normal weight, nobody that is overweight. My donor was slender, and after my transplant, I lost 13 pounds, without even trying. Take your time, make the best choice possible. Have them tested please.

If you don't know them well enough to know their history already, then have a long talk to make sure they are the ideal candidate. Be choosy. Read the donor selection criteria from The Fecal Transplant Foundation again.


----------



## Jen37

Acureisoutthere,

Thanks for the response. That is just it, I do not think any doctors here in my area will be willing to even go along with this. Even the studies they are doing are not for IBS in terms of the FT, they are more so for C-diff and I think they were doing a study for IBD. Do you have to find a donor yourself? I would not even know where to find one who is healthy enough. I mean I have my dad who is 70 years old who is pretty healthy, he is a little overweight. He has not abused antibiotics or medications of any kinds though. My dad takes NO medications and has not taken an antibiotic in years, I mean 15 to 20 years. I am not sure though. He uses the toilet like three times a day but claims he was like this since he was young. He has no bowel or gut discomfort ever. In fact 4 years ago my husband brought home the stomach flu( he is a teacher) and I got it, my son got it, but my dad did not. He was the only one in the family who did not catch it. I think he is pretty hardy as far as health is. He does have high blood pressure but is working on it using natural things like CoQ10, diet and such.

Oh yes, I am certain my IC of the bladder is due to overgrowth of pathogens due to an immune deficiency of some sort. If fact I was on low dose antibiotics a couple years back to help prevent UTI's I was getting. My IC got 95% better while on antibiotics. Sadly it is NOT good to take antibiotics forever and they cause a whole host of other issues. But yes, I am very aware of the microbiome . I also believe lots of bacteria and viruses have mutated into much stronger organisms. They have developed Biofilms in order to be protected against antimicrobials and some cannot even be detected with the primitive testing that is still used today. I also think leaky gut is a Huge part of chronic illnesses ( IBS, IBD, IC etc..). It is so very complex.

Back to the FT, would this Dr. Thomas Borody be able to help me find a physician near me who does these FT's? I know it will be very hard to find any doctor over here near me. I live in Chicago and you would think there would be someone doing these over here. My friends mom came down with C-diff and almost died!! The gave her vancomycin which did help thankfully. My friend enquired about the FT and they said they did not offer it, and this was at one of the top hospitals. I mean they were probably literally going to let her mom die if the Vancomycin did not work! I don't understand why they are not offering FT for more gut issues if they work so well. I know they did studies with C-diff and FT and they had a very high success rate, so why do they not offer them all over?

I am thinking if I ever decided to want to try a FT, I would be on my own as no one really offers them it seems. My doctors are not very informed on this FT at all. My gastro doctor knows about them as they were doing trials in the hospital where he is at for C-diff. However when I brought it up to him he said they wont do it for IBS because there is no proof that it would work. He says it probably could help a lot of people, just that they do not have the jurisdiction to do it or recommend it at this point. He also said there are risks with it in terms of picking something up( a different pathogen that may be harmless to the donor, but could be potentially dangerous to person on the receiving end). So I may have a problem finding a doctor who would even be willing to help me on this matter. I think it makes the utmost sense. My urologist is even doing a study to look into the microbiome when it comes to IC of the bladder. There are so many variables to these chronic illnesses. I also think anyone who has IBS, IC or any chronic illness also has an immune deficiency/dysfunction of some sort that is fueling the disease state.

I am very interested in the FT, I just am not sure where I would even start or where to go. Would you suggest calling this Dr. Thomas Borody? Where would I get his contact info? Do I just google it?

Thanks for the advice and info.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Dr. Brandt is doing a study for IBS using FMTs. Not sure the start and stop dates. He is in New York.

I found my donor myself, after careful analysis.

I haven't read anything about mutated bacteria or viruses.

Doctors, in the United States, can't treat for IBS. unless it is part of a study, and meets all of the paperwork/filing requirments. So, Dr. Borody most likely wouldn't be able to help you on that subject.

FMTs are very new. There is a doctor in Madison, and one in Duluth, one in Minneapolis, and a couple in Rochester that are doing FMTs. Don't know of any in Chicago. Like I said, please go to the Powerofpoop and The Fecal Transplant Foundation websites. They are VERY informative.

The only doctor I know of doing FMTs for IBS, is Dr. Brandt. in New York, at this time.

People do die from C. Diff. Quite a few. Many doctors have never heard of FMTs, or the Human Microbiome. It is that new. Yet, some doctors do know about this and are saving lives.

Dr. Borody has told me that : he only achieves a 70% success rate with one FMT treatment for IBS, and 30% don't have relief of symptoms, no matter what he does, therefore, when he treats IBS, he usually does several different infusions to achieve success.

Dr Borody is curing IBS, using FMTs, with several different infusions. Your doctors need to do more homework. It is all about

the protocol.

Dr. Borody has told me that: "he was overwhelmed at how well I have figured out what has to be done". " My protocol, is remarkably similar, to his". I was quite flattered, but the truth is I have built on the experience of others, and just made some very important modifications to protocols, that I have read about

I think you are correct in concluding that at this point in time, in Chicago, you will not find any doctor that may help you.

Perhaps, you may be lucky enough to get some antibiotics to knock down the bad bacteria. Dr. Borody does use antibiotics to knock down the bad bacteria, and He is more successful than any other doctor, in the entire world. He is that good. He's been doing this for 25 years. Most gastroenterologist had never heard of such a thing 20 years ago, much less helping people.

Please, tell me more about the study your urologist is doing for IC and the microbiome !

You can Google Dr. Borody and get his contact info, he is in Australia.

If you want more info on the protocol I used, you can email me. [email protected]


----------



## jaumeb

I am amazed that Borody sent you a message. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Thanks Jaumeb,

I was pretty surprised too.

I had written him a letter explaining my protocol, and the results, in the hopes of furthering understanding of what works and what doesn't, and that I lost weight with out even trying.

I truly look forward to the day that any and every gastroenterologist understands the correct procedure to treat a host of diseases that have been connected to the microbiome, by using fecal microbiome transplants. Think of the lives that could be helped ! We are witnessing a radical shift in the treatment of disease.

The last time I had researched his procedure, I learned that he was using an antibiotic before the procedure, so I learned this from him. But at that time, as I remember, he was using the blender method. He is pretty impressive with his understanding, and his ability to cure diseases.

I'll make a new post, to better share it with the community.


----------



## Jen37

acureisoutthere,

Thanks for the reply. I sent you an email. Hope it gets to you, make sure you check your spam. Sometimes Yahoo likes to throw emails in there, at least for me it does sometimes.


----------



## Jill_H

Wow, I'm truely impressed! I feel like there is hope again!


----------



## shet-everywhere




----------



## MaximilianKohler

So you only had to do it one time? How long has it been since you did it? I've heard of others having to do it continually, like with probiotics.

The main bottleneck here is finding a good donor :/

Also, you should put the link for this thread in your signature so every time you post people can see how you got cured.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Yes, I only did it once. I did the procedure the first part of April.

I agree, finding the right donor is a challenge.

Thanks for the idea about the link, I'll look into it.


----------



## Knyttet

Wow, I really need to hear these success stories. That sounds amazing, I'm really happy for you. I also think that FMT's are going to be a lot more common in the future. Hopefully more doctor's will start researching its use in the treatment of IBS.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Knyttet,

Perhaps, if each and every patient on this forum would encourage their doctors to learn about this procedure, and to start or join a clinical trial, more progress will be made.

There is the trial in New York. It may expand to a much, much larger number of patients in the next phase. Perhaps your doctor would be willing to join this next phase ? Possibly, it may be a multicenter trial; now is the time to encourage that. Encourage your doctor. Become a human microbiome expert, and help them to understand how important this is going to be, and how it is going to treat and reverse so many, many disease conditions. It's rather amazing, the things I read.


----------



## kenvh

I did a transplant myself yesterday. Just like u described it. also just like Freeman adjusted it.

How long did it take to see result?

did it build up gradually?

I have now holded my stool 24 hours. Its given me a lot of pressure.

I think i will go now. 24 hours is enough to get into my gut i think.

How long did u do strict SCD to eliminate sibo?

Is it possible that the FMt doesnt work after 1 day?

I did yesterday 400ml of FMT. then layed bum up on left side, then bum way up with feet to ceiling, then bum up on right side.

each 20 minutes so it can flow backwards into the gut.

If the FMT fails. I did something wrong.

I did the infusion in bathroom. showered. and then went to bed and do the positions. Is this bad?

do we need to do the infusion immediatly in the right bum up position?


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi KevinH,

I'll try to answer your questions.

I went on a gluten free diet for two weeks after I did my transplant. I also restricted my animal protein to almost nothing for those two weeks. Just on the outside chance that there was any inflammation After that, I slowly introduced foods that had given me problems, one at a time. It went very good, with the exception of dairy products. As far as I understand it, that may be related to the stomach microbiome, and not the large intestine microbiome. More research will tell.

So, frankly I can't say if one can tell a difference in one day, as I did not try my problem foods for two weeks. You will have to use your own judgement. I did notice a change in my sleep requirements for a short time though, but then it went back to my usual amount. Perhaps this would have changed with more infusions ?

If you have held it for 24 hours, that is pretty good.

Like I have said before, I was successful after one infusion, it may take more. Dr. Thomas Borody reports that he does several infusions for IBS. He is one of the best in the world, and probably has more experience than any other doctor in the world in doing FMTs.

Immediately after I did my infusion I laid on my left side for 10 minutes, with my bum elevated, then on my stomach with my bum elevated for 10 minutes, then on my right side with my bum elevated for ten minutes. Then, I cleaned up. These positions and timing are from instructions that I had found at the PowerofPoop website.

It sounds like you held the positions for quite a while. It seems possible that you may have coated your large intestine thoroughly. This is what we want. I am excited for you, and wish you the best.

Please remember that : Dr. Borody does several infusions for IBS, and he is probably the best in the world at this. So, maybe, just maybe, you may need to do more than one infusion. Understand ?

When I was done, I realized it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. I didn't smell anything, and I didn't touch anything. So, it wasn't so bad.

Is this what you thought also, after you competed the transplant ?

A little background, I grew up on a farm, so you learn that standing in cattle or pig poop doesn't kill you. You have to scoop or shovel it from time to time, and it doesn't kill you. You just wash up when you are done, and go about life. I'll bet that most mothers do not take the extra steps of putting on surgical gloves and plugging their nose with Kleenex, and using Vicks, just to change a diaper. So yes, I took extra precautions, but it wasn't hard. I didn't have to touch it, or smell it, so how hard is that ? It just a matter of taking the right steps.

Wishing you the best kevinh !


----------



## kenvh

hey acureisoutthere,

thx for the reply.

yes, maybe i need to do more FMTs to feel a diffrence.

Its day 2 and im not feeling diffrently.

Just like u, i gruw up on a farm.

im not afraid of any poop. i have no problem with it.

offcourse.. i did the procedure very clean.

I never touched some poop or something else. always had gloves on.

I changes gloves 6 or 7 times i think.

all those messy things went immediatly in a very large plastic. it was clean and not so hard to do.

but it takes some courage to do.

If i dont have result next week, i will do another one.

thx again.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi KevinH,

I was just wondering something this morning. Did you take any antibiotics prior to your clean-out, and subsequent procedure ?

I remember during my research, I came across a study done by Dr. Brandt a few years ago. It was for IBS, and he used an FMT. He achieved only a 50% success rate. So, I asked myself why. What went wrong ? It was then that I realized it had to be the procedure. It was then that I realized that using a blender is absolutely the wrong approach. I also studied everything I could find to try to figure out the best procedure.

As I did further research I studied what I could find about Dr. Borody's approach. {He is probably the most experienced in the world at doing FMTs.} I noticed that he had the patient take an antibiotic for 5 to 7 days, before they did the clean out, and then he did the transplant. I believe the use of this antibiotic may play an important role in success for IBS. Dr. Borody is successful at reversing IBS. He also makes sure the large intestine is really clean before he does the transplant. He is also doing everything he can to limit exposure of the sample to air. I expect these factors help his success rate. He also does several infusions, after the initial infusion. Is it a day later ? I don't have that answer. I just know he does several infusions.

So, it is clear that IBS can be beat. Dr. Borody is doing it. I did it. The Freeman did it. ShaneM did it. I continue to wish you the best on your journey.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

acure, can you post your procedure here? Add it to the OP maybe?

I'm considering trying to get a friend to ship me their poop by mail...


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Maximillian,

Well, it's quite long. That's why I decided to do it the way I did. It let's me just send attachments.

I understand about the donor issue. It is a challenge, to find a good donor. Take your time, choose carefully, it's important.

The PowerofPoop website and The Fecal Transplant Foundation website both have very good information to help you screen your potential donor, and they have testing criteria also. Please, follow the screening criteria, and please, have your donor tested. It's what all doctors do, and recommend.

Another thought : it would seem wise to find out from the post office if you can actually ship it in the mail, or not. Always good to ask and check things.

I would also question the viability of a sample that has been shipped via the mail. After all, one does not want the tiny, good, helpful bacteria to all die off, before the transplant. It would be a shame to go through all the steps only to infuse mostly dead bacteria, instead of good, healthy, live bacteria (the ones that keep us healthy). Please, give this some careful thought, and study.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Ok.

Do you know what antibiotic(s) that doctor gives to his patients before the FMTs that he does?


----------



## acureisoutthere

Hi Maximillian,

Sorry, I don't know the exact antibiotic (s).

I took Xifaxan, before my procedure, if that is any help. After I picked up the Rx studied it, I realized if I was going to risk damaging my microbiome that much, well then I was certainly going to do an FMT. In the end it paid off. I've got the relief/recovery I sought. I really worked hard at making it the best I could possibly make it. I do a lot of research. It's just very interesting to me. I realize the implications this is going to have for society's health.

"

I come back to this site because I found interesting help from "The Freeman", and it aided me in my research, and I want to "pay it forward". Wishing you the best on your journey.


----------



## Arzaan

acureisoutthere said:


> Thanks Jaumeb,
> 
> It's for real. I'm so happy about it I could explode. It's that nice !
> At first I wasn't sure if it took, as I tried a gluten free diet after the transplant (not easy, but do-able). Anyway, after a few weeks, I slowly tried the foods that used to cause me problems. I still remember when I tried bread. Took a lot of courage as bread really made me pay for three days the last time I took it. Wasn't fun. Anyway it worked, I could have bread again ! You don't know how much I missed bread !
> I tried other foods that were triggers, and they all worked. Then, I tried milk, another scary one, as I couldn't even have a tiny, tiny piece of cheese, or any milk, even soymilk, before the FMT. So milk was a little scary to try. I finally tried a little. It didn't flare up, but things weren't completely normal if you know what I mean. So, I waited a few weeks, then tried a little tiny bit of cheese, it was OK, then I tried a little more, and it was OK. A week later I tried 1/2 cup of milk in the AM and 1/2 cup of milk in the PM. I did this two days in a row, and NO problem. So, I would have to say I have milk back too. That means everything is back. And my movements are fine. It is so nice it's indescribable.
> Well, enough about me. Sorry. The reason I came back here was to try to help others. So, if you want help, I'm willing to try.
> I researched and studied this pretty intensly. I guess I just like to read, and I like to learn. That's kind of how I am. The subject of the Human Microbiome is pretty fascinating to me.
> 
> I honestly, in my heart, feel that this can help so many people. I know it's a little of phschological leap to do an FMT. At least for me it was. I mean it took me quite a while to get up the courage to try it. And then finding a donor, that was a challenge too for me. I finally did get up the courage. Looking back, I'm so glad I did. I found my donor; a person with an excellent phschological profilem, excellent body mass index, and of course normal bowel movements, and no exposure to aids, hepatitis, ect. Two hours away from me, but I worked that out.
> Sorry for rambling on again. I came here to help others. I want others to know how this feels. I want others to have normal lives again.
> So, I'm still waiting.


----------



## Arzaan

Dear friend can i know what is actually FMT and what is the procedure and how much it costs. 
Actually i am new diagnosed but read alot about ibs n its scary. I want my healthy life back. Pls help.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Arzaan,

FMT stands for fecal microbiome transplant. Perhaps you should start by visiting the PowerofPoop website and

The Fecal Transplant Foundation website ? Fully understand, and research everything. Know what you are doing. Please, have your donor tested. Screen your donor. Theses sites have excellent screening and testing criteria.

The Taymount Clinic does FMTs, and you could check their prices. The Centre for Digestive Diseases does them also.

There are also some that try home FMTs.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

So I've been learning A TON about the microbiome recently. I use https://microbiomedigest.com/ and https://www.reddit.com/r/Microbiome

I'm very grateful to the information you posted here. I believe you are absolutely right that your technique that minimizes air exposure is vastly superior to the common blending that I think even OpenBiome does.

This is a screening questionnaire that I used to screen my donors: http://freetexthost.com/vwk34fystk

My donor was a 16 yr old female that was breast fed for 2 years, vaginally birthed, never took antibiotics, and only chronic condition was cramping.

*Method*: donor pooped in a ziplock bag. I added distilled water within 5-10 minutes, mixed with hand from outside of the bag, then used turkey baster to do the enema.

Unfortunately this was not sufficient. I'm convinced that FMT must be done orally (swallow quick release capsules) in order to get the entire digestive tract. Ignoring the entire small intestine is no good.

Unfortunately my donor might be indefinitely unavailable, so I might not be able to try a capsule FMT. I will report back with any further updates though.


----------



## acureisoutthere

Maximilian Kohler,

As you may know, I am always trying to learn more about the human microbiome. I can't tell you how much I appreciate the links you have provided. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

It's really quite interesting isn't it ? When you fully understand this ecosystem, you grasp it's importance to our health. Some recommended reading: "Missing Microbes" by Dr. Martin Blaser. "10% Human" by Alanna Collen "Eat Dirt" by Dr. Josh Axe.

Alanna Collen states in her book that Dr. Thomas Borody is achieving an 80% success rate in reversing IBS-D using an FMT. This is doing everything he can, to possibly make this the most successful procedure possible. He uses an anaerobic approach to prepare the sample, thus no exposure to air (for us, we can only do the best we can) He also does several top-off infusions, via enema after the initial transplant.

You're probably right, I'm the guy that most likely pioneered the anaerobic approach. At the time I did my transplant, every doctor that I knew of, was using the blender method. I realized it was a huge mistake. I hope all of our doctors have moved past this misguided approach.

I'll try to list some thoughts as to why yours wasn't successful (forgive me for assumptions) :

--the average American has already lost 40% of the diversity of this ecosystem. So, even though your donor hadn't had exposure to antibiotics, it doesn't mean they had the ideal microbiome. Good, yes. Ideal, that's a challenge. Only testing the diversity will determine the ideal donor. (American Gut Project)

--there was exposure to air. However small, it may have played a role.

-- was your donor athletic ? Athletes tend to have more diverse microbiomes, which is what we want. It's a very important part of the choice.

--did your donor eat a diet high in fresh fruits and fresh vegetables for two weeks prior to the transplant ? The concept here is to promote the abundance of good, beneficial species.

-- did your donor avoid processed foods ? Processed foods have emulsifiers, which cause inflammation to the microbiome.

-- did your donor avoid sugars ? sugars are feeding our bad bacteria.

-- did you take an antibiotic prior to the transplant ? (stopping two days before the clean out)

--did you use Health Greens to mix your Murilax with ?

--Dr. Borody makes sure that his patient is 'really clean' via a colonic rinse before the transplant. I believe the best we can do is to be empty for at least 24 hours (or more) before the initial transplant. Being really empty plays a role. The longer we are empty, it let's the existing population die off, thus giving room for the new species to take over. (this even let's the species in the appendix die off too) {I pioneered the concept that the appendix is a reservoir for bacteria, it has a role, we can now understand it's purpose}

--multiple infusions, via enema (after the transplant) have been shown to increase the success rate. 3 to 5, for the next 3 to 5 days.

In my understanding, Dr. Borody isn't using an nasogenic tube, and inoculating the small intestine. However, I may be wrong. That's not to say that for some cases, repopulating the small intestine at the same time, plays a role. I suspect it does for IBS-C, and for some cases of IBS-D also. However, it's beyond the reach of the DIYer. As the researchers understand the whole process better, perhaps they will find that swallowing pills that repopulate the small intestine, and at the same time doing an FMT to repopulate the large intestine will prove more beneficial outcomes. I believe that by the time one has IBS, this ecosystem is in a pretty messed up condition, and swallowing a few pills might work for some cases, but it's not enough to reset the system for most people. The clean out phase is necessarily at this point.

Dr. Rubin is using the nasogenic delivery, though I haven't checked his success rates lately, and suspect he is only doing this for C. Diff. (per the FDA guidelines).

I continually evaluate the process. Most of us have already lost 40% of our diversity. This because of many factors : 1. antibiotics, 2. improper diet 3. lack of exposure to good microbes. We can't expect to restore the health and diversity of this ecosystem if we continue to make mistakes that are harmful to this ecosystem. (mouthwash, toothpaste, chlorinated water, antibacterial soaps and antimicrobial products, emulsifies, sugars, (gluten ?) and poor diet. Our good, helpful bacteria need fresh vegetables, those indigestible starches to thrive. Trouble is, for many with IBS-D this ecosystem is so out of whack, even many vegetables are off limits.

Some final thoughts this morning........... For UC the approach is multiple FMTs, with a period of time in-between ( a month ?) Perhaps, this process is the best approach for some cases of IBS-D also. We have to remember and focus: this ecosystem is seriously out of balance for IBS-D, and resetting it may take some diligence. We can't simply say one is enough for all cases. It may be many more than that, all done correctly, to finally reset the system.

Maximilan, I am very grateful for your comments. Thank you very much. I am grateful for your input in pushing the envelope so-to-speak. The more we can understand this ecosystem, the further we get in restoring our health and that of our neighbors as well. I welcome your input.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

> However, it's beyond the reach of the DIYer.


It's fairly simple actually: http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11581994/fmt-fecal-matter-transplant-josiah-zayner-microbiome-ibs-c-diff - this guy takes things to the extreme though. He does many unnecessary things.


----------



## acureisoutthere

I've heard of someone preparing the pills at home, but they were prepared with exposure to air. They didn't work for him. I guess I am skeptical of the average person being able to have the resources to prepare them anaerobically, and safely. For someone to attempt to make pills at home seems very unwise. Just my opinion.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

acureisoutthere said:


> I've heard of someone preparing the pills at home, but they were prepared with exposure to air. They didn't work for him. I guess I am skeptical of the average person being able to have the resources to prepare them anaerobically, and safely. For someone to attempt to make pills at home seems very unwise. Just my opinion.


You're only going to expose them to air slightly longer than via the enema-only method. Simply because it takes a bit longer to get the poop into the capsules. All it takes are some empty capsules & a toothpick or two.


----------



## Justanotherguywithibs

acureisoutthere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to have IBS-D. After many, many months of struggling, I found out about the FODMAP diet. This helped me, if I was realy careful to avoid certain foods. It made life better, but I still couldn't eat normally, and I still would have occasional flare ups.
> 
> I began researching FMTs (fecal microbiome transplants), and the Human Microbiome. I spent a year researching this. The more I studied, the more I realized this is something I needed to do.
> 
> I had tried many probiotics, but at best they only gave a small temporary help, not the cure I was after.
> 
> So, I studied FMTs. I found that Dr. Brandt in New York only achieved a 50% success rate for IBS, while success rates for FMTs for Clostridium Difficile were as high as 80 to 90 %. So, I asked myslef why, what is going wrong. I finally concluded it was the procedure. They were doing something wrong.
> 
> So, I changed the procedure. I did not use the blender method to homogenize the sample with sterile saline, to make the slurry for the transplant. Instead, I used a zip lock bag, added a little sterile saline and homogenized it in there. I also had sterile surgical gloves on. An easy and clean procedure.
> 
> I also tried to reduce exposure of the sample to air, as much as possible. (this is another good reason for not using a blender) Some intestinal bacteria start to die when explosed to air.
> 
> I received the sample from my donor; fresh, warm, and in a zip lock bag with the air squeezed out. I then kept the sample at body temperature, and dark until I could perform the procedure. Zip lock bags are vey nice here. The idea is to keep these helpful bacteria in as natural a state as possible ; warm, dark, and not exposed to air, or a spinning blade at thousands of rpms.
> 
> I can now eat all of the foods that used to cause me so many problems. My bowel movements are normal. I beleive that microbiome transplants and understanding the human microbiome are going to change medical care as we know it.
> 
> For the complete procedure I followed you can email me : [email protected]
> 
> It worked. If you can change a diaper, you can do this. It was that easy.


In case your email recognises it as spam or something, I sent you an email, would love to hear the full procedure. Am going to try doing a DIY FMT this summer


----------



## flossy

I always wondered if you had your own story about this and I finally found it.









-Can you post a picture of the instrument/apparatus/whatever you call it you used to insert your FMT?

-How deep did it go in?

I'm not thinking about doing another one as the cure rate for IBS-C is too low via FMT, but I might try it some day with someone's fecal matter who has IBS-D... Probably a 50/50 mix.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

flossy said:


> I always wondered if you had your own story about this and I finally found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Can you post a picture of the instrument/apparatus/whatever you call it you used to insert your FMT?
> 
> -How deep did it go in?
> 
> I'm not thinking about doing another one as the cure rate for IBS-C is too low via FMT, but *I might try it some day with someone's fecal matter who has IBS-D*... Probably a 50/50 mix.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Don't do that. You have a misunderstanding of the gut microbiome. You will likely only make things worse for yourself. *Never do FMT from someone unhealthy*.

If OP doesn't respond, there are detailed DIY instructions here: https://www.reddit.com/r/HumanMicrobiome/wiki/index

OP emailed me his procedure some years ago and it was pretty similar.


----------



## flossy

MaximilianKohler said:


> Don't do that. You have a misunderstanding of the gut microbiome. You will likely only make things worse for yourself. *Never do FMT from someone unhealthy*.
> 
> If OP doesn't respond, there are detailed DIY instructions here: https://www.reddit.com/r/HumanMicrobiome/wiki/index
> 
> OP emailed me his procedure some years ago and it was pretty similar.


Thanks, but I was just looking for my two questions answered. Can you do that or no?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

flossy said:


> Thanks, but I was just looking for my two questions answered. Can you do that or no?


They were answered in the link I shared. He used a turkey baster, and you only put it in far enough (one inch) to get the liquid in. Then you lie in positions to get it to flow through the whole colon.


----------



## flossy

MaximilianKohler said:


> They were answered in the link I shared. He used a turkey baster, and you only put it in far enough (one inch) to get the liquid in. Then you lie in positions to get it to flow through the whole colon.


Thanks for the reply, Max.

To me? That doesn't go in far enough. I had a hard time getting it to go in deeper when I did it myself. I actually wanted something so I could hang from my feet and have it seep in that way.

Also to comment on your previous post:

Do you consider someone who is otherwise healthy but has IBS-D unhealthy?

I've tried two FMT's in the past and they didn't work. Also the cure rate is pretty low for people who have IBS-C and get FMT's. That's why I said what I said.

"I'm convinced that the best solutions are often the ones that are counterintuitive - that challenge conventional thinking - and end in breakthroughs." - Nathaniel J. Wyeth

I hope this all made sense as I took a few sleeping pills and they are starting to kick in finally. Have a good evening!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

You need to lie in specific inverted positions in order to get it to flow through. If you can be upside down (inversion table for example) that's even better.

Someone with IBS-D is absolutely unhealthy and has significant dysbiosis. There is an in-depth screening questionnaire in the link I shared that you should review.


----------



## flossy

MaximilianKohler said:


> You need to lie in specific inverted positions in order to get it to flow through. If you can be upside down (inversion table for example) that's even better.
> 
> Someone with IBS-D is absolutely unhealthy and has significant dysbiosis. There is an in-depth screening questionnaire in the link I shared that you should review.


But what if that's what it takes to be cured of IBS-C?

Listen - I've had CC for about 6 years now. I pooped normally for 45 years. I'm 52 now, and I still remember the good ol' days of just going boo-boo and feeling well afterwards. I miss that dearly.

I've tried a lot of different things to help me with this condition and I would still try a mix of a healthy donor and someone who has IBS-D, but besides that is still healthy.

What could go wrong? I have IBS-D afterwards? I doubt it. My fecal matter is like concrete if I don't take something every day to help me go. I guess my point is, I wouldn't afraid to try something like this.

Not-to-mention I've been clean & sober over 20 years. I've probably put enough chemicals in my body to kill an elephant. This doesn't scare me to try - not at all.

Some people think it's crazy just to do a FMT in the first place, so to me? This is just one step further. Call it an *anal* (actually, intestinal) *experiment*, if you will.

If this FMT mix made me feel bad afterwards I would probably just do a colon-prep thing a day or two after to clear me out. (Famous last words.)









I'm probably not going to do another one anytime soon anyhow as I find them quite disgusting to do.

Okay, I gotta hit the hay. Thanks for your time!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

I've been following the microbiome literature daily for many years now, and I am certain that you do not have a good understanding of the gut microbiome or FMT. I strongly encourage you to thoroughly review the wiki I linked before embarking on any FMTs.

One possibility is that you would get IBS-A (alternating), or IBS-M (mixed). Almost certainly you would make your health worse.

A colon prep would *absolutely NOT *counteract damage done/contracted from FMT. Not even antibiotics can do that currently. I have experience from 8 different FMT donors BTW. My detailed write up is in that wiki.

You probably find them disgusting because your donor is unhealthy. Healthy stool is not disgusting.


----------



## flossy

MaximilianKohler said:


> I've been following the microbiome literature daily for many years now, and I am certain that you do not have a good understanding of the gut microbiome or FMT. I strongly encourage you to thoroughly review the wiki I linked before embarking on any FMTs.
> 
> One possibility is that you would get IBS-A (alternating), or IBS-M (mixed). Almost certainly you would make your health worse.
> 
> A colon prep would *absolutely NOT *counteract damage done/contracted from FMT. Not even antibiotics can do that currently. I have experience from 8 different FMT donors BTW. My detailed write up is in that wiki.
> 
> You probably find them disgusting because your donor is unhealthy. Healthy stool is not disgusting.


Still not afraid, Max. Not in the least bit.

-Healthy stool is not disgusting? Its poop, Max. Healthy or not, it's still poop and gross. Come on now.

-You said, "A colon prep would absolutely NOT counteract damage/done from FMT."

You don't know that. Not-to-mention we just had this post:

*Cured by Colonoscopy?*

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/92913-cured-by-colonoscopy/

And a colon prep definitely affected their gut health, did it not (rhetorical)?

-By wiki link do you actually mean the reddit link? This?

https://www.reddit.com/r/HumanMicrobiome/wiki/index

-Do you still have IBS or no? What type did you or do you have?

__________________

I cannot fall asleep.

_________

- edited -


----------



## flossy

MaximilianKohler said:


> You're only going to expose them to air slightly longer than via the enema-only method. Simply because it takes a bit longer to get the poop into the capsules. All it takes are some empty capsules & a toothpick or two.


I've tried an FMT with enteric-coated (gastric acid resistant) capsules before. It was rough (nasty!) filling them up. I used to have a post here about it on the FMT section of the board but can't find it anymore. I guess it was too old and cycled off?


----------

